# 1456 IH Demonstrator



## Highcotton (Jan 23, 2014)

Bought an old 1456 from the estate of a neighbor who had passed away. Was looking at it and noticed that it had a demonstrator decal on the hood. The hood appears to have been repainted years ago. I have not taken the hood off yet to look underneath at the paint color. What is the best way to identify an authentic demonstrator. Seems like I remember something about certain parts of the steering support being black instead of red. Here are a few pictures. And yes I know it is rough. It runs good though and only paid $2500 for it.









[/URL]


[/IMG]


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

It's going to be a beauty if you restore it!


----------



## segretonome (Aug 13, 2012)

So far looks like a Demo. You black dash around and behind the steering is a very good clue. That being said, there have been fakes found. Be sure to check the paint especially on the under side of the hood. I will keep my fingers crossed as this would be a great find.


----------

